# WTT/WTS large space marine army



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok Large marine army for sale
captain kaarlaan from death storm
captain -forge world
sanguinary priest ( new plastic version)
Captain shrike
libby-converted
Chaplin- converted from forge world capt korvydae(no head)


command squad


troops
10 man tactical squard
10 man tactical squad
10 man tactical squad
10 man tactical squad


5 man assault squad
5 man vanguard squad- various weapons


10 man sternguard squad various weapons
10 man sternguard squad various weapons
10 man death company- jump packs
5x sanguinary guard
5x terminators
5x terminators


3x drop pods( 2 pictured , 1 unbuilt
storm talon
storm raven
dreadnought


new version codex BLOOD ANGELS 
all new and painted 32mm based for all models 


rrp around £700

so I want to trade it for a tyranid army or deamon army
or will to sell as a job lot which im open to offers

im based in Wiltshire , uk 

Any questions or want some pics please ask


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bump, strill looking to shift


----------

